# How to Build a Photo Box w/ pics



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello all:
 With others providing so much, (Guntherhess with his free Price Guide..amazing), all the knowledge on how to build tumblers, info on bottles and everything in between.  Thanks.

Total Cost:     $33

How To Build a Light Studio Box:
 1 Large Square cardboard box.(FREE)  The larger and the more square the better.
 2 Clamp75Watt  Lamps at Home Depot($12.00) That is total for two lamps, $5.88 a piece.
 1 Twin White Sheet from Walmart. ($2.50)
 2  50 or 75Watt DAYLIGHT Bulbs. ($18.00).  They will last for 500 hours+.  Must use Daylight, soft white make the bottle yellow.  See pics

 Building:
 Cut off top of box.  Do not cut base.  Cut large squares out of the all four sides of the box (panels).  Leave about 3/4 " between the cut part and the sides, etc.
 Cut four sheets of the twin sheet to cover 3 of the panels.  Leave the top and on side panel open.  The idea on having the panels covered is reflect the light.
 If you made the box out of wood it would be better, sturdier, etc.

 Have some sort of stand to place the clamp lamps on. I use a box till I find something better.   Place one lamp over head from the top and and one behind where the bottle will be placed.  

 I place the bottle on some sort of box and a cover of some more of the sheet so you dont see the seams of the box in the back.
 Place your camera on a bottle and use it as a camera stand/tripod.  Works really well.

 Have fun.  Thank the forum.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2007)

$5.88 at Home Depot. 

 Here are the lamps unless someone has a better set up.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2007)

Lightbulbs are your biggest expense.  And they will run forever.

 You MUST use Daylight bulbs,  The soft white, etc really yellow an aqua bottle.   Soft white on left.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like a professional setup!  Thanks for sharing the information.   Paul


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is a better example.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2007)

Now here is a SCA bottle which is always hard to take pics of and a green case gin.  
 Using only one bulb.  Two would make the bottles shine.  It reflects the light well.
 In the photo I intentionally left to show the sides/panels of the box.  Most of the background can be cut out.
 Enjoy all.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 2, 2007)

This was taken with just one bulb from on top.  Would prob be much better if there was one from behind.

 Lets see Yours ! ! 

 Madpaddla


----------



## kozmothewonderdog (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool, pics look great.  Thanks for sharing this!

 - Al


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you, Ben! I'm going to have to build one of those some day. Those bottle pics are awesome, very clear. Glare, yellowing and messing up the color are common enemies of the bottle photographer. Your photo box eliminates all of that. ~Jim


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 11, 2007)

hi ben,  wanted to thank you for the information on the light box.  here is a pic of the one i'm using now.  didn't get to finish it yet, but it seems to work ok.   rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 11, 2007)

last bottle pic. i took.  don't you miss my washing machine[].


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 3, 2008)

Neat Ben:  Now when I geg back to Florida I will have something to put together. RED


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 3, 2008)

Red,
 They really come out pretty well.  Just a suggestion but a box about 13" high would work really well.  Mine is just a bit small.  The other thing is the bulb....try to get a daylight bulb.  Best of luck cant wait to see it.
 Madpaddla


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 16, 2009)

bump


----------

